# Pregnant?



## Dacian (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to tread out on some thin ice here. I have two beautiful Standard Poodles that I planned on breeding *eventually* but I wanted to wait until I had researched some more on it and had both parents to the vet to get their tests. Now here's my dilemma, my mother came over to let them out for me as I was in the hospital with my wife. I had them separated and also had a doggy diaper on the female well she (my mother) took off the diaper and let them both out. Not thinking about it she came inside to throw the diaper away, leaving them alone. 

Needless to say they tied and I've been searching all over the internet for answers to how to tell if she is pregnant and so far I've found pretty much nothing. I do plan on taking her to a vet but they said they wouldn't be able to tell for a while. So I guess what I would like to know is what signs should I be looking for and with the signs about how far along that they come into the picture? Is there anything I should be feeding her to help with the development of the pups? And any other helpful information would be great!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You can confirm pregnancy via ultrasound 25 days after 1st tie.

Have you ever whelped a litter before? Where did you get these dogs? Are the breeders who sold you these dogs willing and able to help you?

Edited to recommend two books:

The Complete Book of Dog Breeding Dan Rice DVM
Successful Dog Breeding: The Complete Handbook of Canine Midwifery Chris Walkowicz


----------



## marii (Nov 15, 2009)

from my experience, and i am not a pro... 
it's really hard to tell this early, however within probably three weeks you can take them to the vet and they will be able to tell...
if not, you might see their appetite decrease, nipples start growing a little, and they might start behaving differnt, usually wanting to be left alone...

hope that helps!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> You can confirm pregnancy via ultrasound 25 days after 1st tie.
> 
> Have you ever whelped a litter before? Where did you get these dogs? Are the breeders who sold you these dogs willing and able to help you?
> 
> ...


My toy bitch is 14 months old, and I haven't been able to tell if she is in heat. Are these books an easy read. I have been wanting to learn more about breeding myself.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

You said you haven;t been able to tell if she ws in heat?? but you knew she was in heat when your mother put them together right? A lot of times when a bitch is bred she goes out of heat really quickly. This is one of our signs that we may have suceeded, of course we do ultrasound around 30 days to check. 

Another good book for you

http://www.amazon.com/Puppy-Intensive-Care-Breeders-Newborn/dp/1929242247

this one is for after the litter gets here and is very specific to reconizing and then dealing with problems that may crop up. 

In addition to the ultrasound I'd personaly reccomend you do an X-ray around day between days 56-60 to confirm how many puppies are on the way and make sure nobody looks to large to pass through. I feel like this is VERY important with smaller dogs. Knowing that there was one more puppy in there has saved my butt more than once when a bitch looked like she was finished but really wasn't. The x-ray wont be 100% in some cases, there is always that chance of a hidden puppy that doesn't show up on the picture, we've only had that happen once.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The OP and Dbrazzil are different people.

Dbrazzil, if you are thinking about breeding in the future, I would encourage you to contact your local Poodle club. They will help you determine if your dog is breeding quality, who would be the best stud and they will help mentor you through the testing process and ultimately the whelping.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> You said you haven;t been able to tell if she ws in heat?? but you knew she was in heat when your mother put them together right?


These were two different people, Wonderpup!  

dbrazzil couldn't tell if their bitch was in heat and Dacian's mother put his two dogs together...

I know - posts seem to run together sometimes for me, too!


----------

